# Lots of Ratties up for Adoption Southeast



## KavidsRodentRescue (Nov 2, 2009)

Lots of Adoptions!
We have a lot of great rats and bunnies up for adoption- go check them out on the adoption page! We'd love to find all of them great new homes before the holidays.

Also, until further notice Kavid's Rat Rescue is at capacity. We will still take in pets in extreme emergencies, but for normal circumstances send us an email and we will direct you to another source that can help you find a new home for your pet. We'd be more than happy to help in your search! We have plenty of resources at hand for all kinds of animals in need. Just let us know! 

www.KavidsRodentRescue.blogspot.com


----------

